# Mech eldar tactics



## bingbop2 (May 26, 2011)

Hey i have been suggested this list and was wondering if anyone could give some tactics for it, if you are to suggest a changement to the list, im not going to change the banshees, eldrad, dire avengers or pathfinders, thank you for the help!

Here's the list (mech eldar):


HQ:
210 - Eldrad

Elites:
182 - x10 Banshees w/Exarch & Mirrorswords
125 - Wave Serpent w/Spirit stones & TL-Scatterlaser

80 - x5 Fire Dragons
125 - Wave Serpent w/Spirit stones & TL Scatterlaser

Troops:
152 - x10 Dire Avengers w/Exarch, dual catapults & bladestorm
145 - Wave Serpent w/Spirit stones & TL Brightlance

152 - x10 Dire Avengers w/Exarch, dual catapults & bladestorm
145 - Wave Serpent w/Spirit stones & TL Brightlance

120 - x5 Pathfinders

1496


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2011)

Not really much needs to be said then lol. The only unit we can comment on (fire dragons) needs to be in a mech list and everything else you won't budge on. What sort of advice were you after?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Executioner is always better than Mirrorswords, and Chin Cannons are better than Spirit Stones. Having 6-7 Fire Dragons is much better than only having 5, as it's extremely easy to miss with two of those five, which would only give you two damaging rolls on the table. If they have cover then that's only 1 effective hit, and even with AP1 it isn't enough.

Regarding tactics, it's the same as always - use your faster movement to bite off a piece of the enemies army and chew it up. Send at least two squads at any one of theirs with Eldrad backing them up and you should take it out with minimal problems.


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

Tell me what to change but I don't want anything changed.... to sum up what the OP said.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Actually, Mirrorswords are better than the Executioner on any Doomed Target that is T4 or less. 

Run Eldrad with some Avengers so he can Guide them, Doom their target and Doom the target of the Banshees.

Do reconsider the Pathfinders, they just aren't fast enough to keep up with everyone. Also, they only need to lose a couple to take moral tests on their mediocre Ld. I would suggest Jetbikes over Pathfinders in this list for a Troop, or even some type of Heavy Support. Heck, you would probably get more use out of 3 outflanking ShurCan War Walkers.


----------



## bingbop2 (May 26, 2011)

*Thank you*

Thank you everyone, what i was asking for was tactics for this list, not modifications to the list, i think mirrorswords are better than the executioner if used with doom (which will happen). The pathfinders are to sit on an center of the table objective where they are in range with their incredible sniper rifles and get there 2+ cover save.


----------



## Squeeking up on people (Jul 24, 2010)

bingbop2 said:


> Thank you everyone, what i was asking for was tactics for this list, not modifications to the list, i think mirrorswords are better than the executioner if used with doom (which will happen). The pathfinders are to sit on an center of the table objective where they are in range with their incredible sniper rifles and get there 2+ cover save.



You know that won't work for most armies right? Given the amount of Mech you'll be facing it will take a while for you to get a target. Also even with their double rending the odds of you killing something with a decent save are minimal. They are also a huge liability in combat and flamers cook them easily. 

Trust their is a time and place for them but they don't seem to do well in this list. It would be too tempting to try and protect them, sacrificing mobility


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

If you do go with the Pathfinders don't sit them on an objective.
Put them around 30" away with a good, clear field of fire to the objective.
Your opponent then has the option of taking the objective and coming under a sustained barrage of sniper fire, or pealing off part of his assault force to deal with them. If he does that you've forced him to split his attack, thus weakening it. 
And don't put your objective in cover, put it out in the open. If your opponent claims it, you don't want to be affording him cover saves as you try to dislodge him.


----------

